# Victory Armour Piercing Arrows



## SEC (Jul 13, 2007)

For the last couple years I have shot the Victory Nano arrows and have loved them. Now they are no longer offered.
Does anyone know if the VAP (Victory Armour Piercing) arrows are designed to take their place? 

Thank you


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

They're the same...name changed to protect from confusion....:teeth:


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

I hope they are the same. I heard they was. I'm ordering a dozen this week.


----------



## zamolxes (Mar 6, 2009)

Same Mary with another hat! :smile:


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

yes they are the same I built a dozen of them for one of my friends.


----------

